# Spare bulbs



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Intending to travel in France soon I was wondering what others do about carrying spare bulbs for the van, headlights, indicators etc etc.
Is it a legal requirement, I would imagine it is not possible to buy a set of replacements so should I simply head for Halfords with a list of numbers, I have the list of numbers 8O 
Thanks in advance for help offered.
Norman.

Wrong section, SOOOOORRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

It is a legal requirement and you may be able to buy a complete set at Halfords depending upon your base vehicle.

Mike


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Mike, thanks for that.
Norman.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Definitely need spare bulbs (and yellow vests of course). If yours is the previous Hymer version with twin headlights (like ours in the avatar) physically check which bulbs you need. My handbook states H7 bulbs, but they're not. After ordering 4 online, I discovered they are all H1 so had to do a return and reorder.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Is this kit any good? - - £5.59 delivered.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Metro-HG-07...QNY4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313014790&sr=8-1


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you all for your advice, bought a set from Halfords in the end, plus a set of beam benders and a GB sticker :roll:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Kits are very good to have on board but once you've had to break into it to use one of the bulbs, you probably don't have a kit any more - some kits just contain singles.

It's worth while going to the effort of finding, or making a comprehensive list of bulbs so you can keep your kit topped up - you really don't want to buy another kit after using just one bulb.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi


A colapsable reflective warning triangle is also required in Europe.

Dave & Jan


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

DJBullman said:


> Hi
> 
> A colapsable reflective warning triangle is also required in Europe.
> 
> Dave & Jan


2 in fact.


----------

